# Wreck Orientations??



## nonameangler+1 (May 13, 2009)

Hello Everyone. Posted this initially in the "General" section but thought would try here too. 

Do any of you have any orientation data on the wrecks out of pensacola pass? 

R freighter, Opps barge, YBT's etc. 

As a fisherman, I think many of us would be interested in astructures orientation so we would know which way to approach it to get the best look on our bottom machine. 

Any thoughts or input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

There is some info on the local wrecks on MBT'swebsite. We've got plenty of video on many of the local sites, and I think we know the orientation on most of them - but It's been a while since I looked at a compass while on one of the sites.

To start it off:

The Russian Freighter is generally E/W, with the Bow facing west - but the wreck is scattered over a huge area with little of it resembling a ship anymore. The Boilers and Engine, Rudder, windlass,and the refridgerator condensing coils are the most recognizable features. Scott Bartel got some incredible footage of the freighter for us last year.


----------



## nonameangler+1 (May 13, 2009)

Evensplit. Appreciate the info. Understand about RF being scattered around. Also look at MBT site every couple of months and your right about some good info. 

Just trying to build a better mental pictrure of the structure as effects howwe as fisherman would drive upon a wreck to 
get the best look at whats happening on our sounders. 

Can't get the first hand view like you guys. 

Thanks again.


----------

